# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  I'm an Emcee for any hip hop heads

## Stryk9

heres a couple tracks you might like

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page...songID=5863076

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page...songID=5276166

----------


## Universal Mind

Cool.   :Clap: 

You would probably like getting into the rap battle thread going on in Senseless Banter.  You can challenge somebody to a battle and have three rounds and have your battle judged by five people.  Judging only involves who the decided winner is, not posted commentary.

----------


## Xox

:Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap: 

Good job on these songs, I especially love Change.

As UM said, we have a rap battling thread.

link

----------


## Daeva

Not normally the style music I listen to, but the songs were really well down. I really enjoyed them, downloaded them both from that site.

----------

